# What to do with left over bones



## dobson156 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi all, I had a fantastic smoke session last night and smoked a couple racks of baby back ribs and a chicken (as well as some stuff without bones).

When I cook indoors I always keep chicken bones and make stocks from them which I then use in other recipes. I separate them out so I have like Jerk-chicken-stock, Thai-chicken-stock, Dark-chicken-stock (roast chicken) and blond-chicken-stock (from uncooked bones).

So if I can help it, I'd like to make use of the bones I've got from the ribs and chicken. I think, if it comes through, the smokey flavours would make a great stock of chillis and beans.

So, has anyone does this, are the results good?

Secondly, should I just put  chicken and porks bones together and just make "smoked stock", or should I two different stocks separately?

Cheers.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 8, 2020)

I do use bones from smoked meats. Just keep in mind the smoke flavour will be intense. Even off putting for some. I usually use stock for soups, i like them smoky, but others don't.  Won't be an issue if you make beans, chilli.

I wouldn't bother separating chicken and pork. I would remove bark and skin.


----------



## dobson156 (Apr 8, 2020)

Great just what I want to hear.

> I would remove bark and skin

Haha I don't leave anything on bones!


----------



## zwiller (Apr 8, 2020)

Never used pork bones but I saved some beef rib bones I smoked mainly since they were so expensive.  I added 1 to a lowly can of green beans heated and it was crazy good.  Kids asked for seconds...  Wife was not impressed however   Totally agree it would make good stock, especially bean soup.


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 8, 2020)

I've made stock from the large plate rib bones that is really good.  My favorite stock is to save blade bones from butts I grind for sausage, or buy pork neck bones and smoke them.






Then I use my pressure cooker to make pork stock either for green chili, stew or as the base for my pork butt injection. The meat is fine snacking too.


----------

